# Virginia Orchid Society Show



## xiphius (Feb 18, 2019)

Anybody going to the Virginia Orchid Society Show this coming weekend?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 18, 2019)

Anybody know what vendors will be there? I couldn't find any info online.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 18, 2019)

Contact Reed Gunn? In the past Marriott, Floradise, Enterprise Orchids & others

http://www.aos.org/news-and-events/event-calendar/2019/2019-02/virginia-orchid-society-show.aspx


----------



## xiphius (Feb 18, 2019)

Yeah. I sent an email, but haven't gotten a reply yet. They don't appear to be great at updating info. I find it humorous that the AOS website has the details for the current year/show, but if you go the Virginia Orchid Society webpage, they still list the details for last year's show . Still, it is close enough that I am going to go regardless.


----------



## xiphius (Feb 19, 2019)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Anybody know what vendors will be there? I couldn't find any info online.



I heard back from the VOS. The vendor list for this year's show is as follows:

-Orchid Enterprise, Inc.
-Marriott Orchids
-Floradise Orchids
-Chadwick & Son Orchids
-Steve Arthur Orchids
-Orchid Classics
-Woodstream Orchids
-VOS Member Sales Booth


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 19, 2019)

xiphius said:


> I heard back from the VOS. The vendor list for this year's show is as follows:
> 
> -Orchid Enterprise, Inc.
> -Marriott Orchids
> ...



Thanks for sharing. In the past I helped set-up the NCOS show on Thursday, and do some early shopping. Chadwick has good Lycastes. Slipper shopping with Marriott, Floradise and Woodstream done at the PF.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 19, 2019)

xiphius said:


> I heard back from the VOS. The vendor list for this year's show is as follows:
> 
> -Orchid Enterprise, Inc.
> -Marriott Orchids
> ...



Great, thanks so much! I wish I had known sooner about Woodstream being there, I'd have likely made the trip just for that, but I already had my order shipped.


----------

